# [NWN 2] Die Charakterbastelstube



## archwizard80 (8. November 2006)

Also ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Charakterplanung in NWN 2. Ich würde gerne (wie ímmer   ) einen Charakter spielen, der mit 2 Waffen kämpft und Schaden austeilen kann. Also eine Art Mischung aus Tank und Damage Dealer. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen ? 
Mir fällt nur Waldläufer oder reiner Kämpfer ein. Gibt es noch andere Kombinationen die Sinn machen ?


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

archwizard80 am 08.11.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Charakterplanung in NWN 2. Ich würde gerne (wie ímmer   ) einen Charakter spielen, der mit 2 Waffen kämpft und Schaden austeilen kann. Also eine Art Mischung aus Tank und Damage Dealer. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen ?
> Mir fällt nur Waldläufer oder reiner Kämpfer ein. Gibt es noch andere Kombinationen die Sinn machen ?



Sowas spiel ich grad. Momentan lvl 14, davon 8 Krieger 6 Blackguard.

Wenn du Schaden austeilen willst würde ich definitiv als Krieger anfangen. Dazu empfiehlt sich die Rasse Mensch, einfach wegen dem zusätzlichen Feat (bei 2 Waffen Kampf braucht man 5 Feats "mehr" als nen normaler Krieger) und dem Skillpunktbonus.

Ich hab dann angefangen mit 14/16/14/14/10/10. 16 Dex braucht man für das erste 2 Waffen Feat (welches du dann auch sofort nehmen solltest, ebenso wie 2 Weapon Defense) und der recht hohe Int Wert sorgt für genug Skillpunkte.
Die weiteren Attributspunkte sollten dann alle in Dex gelegt werden. Für das ultimative 2 Waffen Feat braucht man nämlich 19 Dex.

Ich hab sieben Level Krieger genommen und bin dann auf Blackguard rüber (ist der "böse" Paladin) weil dieser einige nette Fähigkeiten hat, wie Sneak Attacks, die den Schaden weiter steigern können. Möglich, dass ein reiner Krieger, einfach durch die Masse an Feats und Angriffen, am Ende trotz allem besser wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2006)

nur mal nebenbei: ich installier grad die special edition. da ist ja im grunde die nroamle game-DVD in der normalen packung enthalten, eine audioCD und eine NWN1-CD. auf welcher CD sind denn die bonus-charaktere? nur damit ich gleich nicht lang suchen muss


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

Herbboy am 08.11.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal nebenbei: ich installier grad die special edition. da ist ja im grunde die nroamle game-DVD in der normalen packung enthalten, eine audioCD und eine NWN1-CD. auf welcher CD sind denn die bonus-charaktere? nur damit ich gleich nicht lang suchen muss



Das ist kein Audio CD, dass ist ne Bonus DVD. Ich hatte sie zwar noch nicht im Laufwerk, aber ich schätze, dass sie dort drauf sind. Mitinstalliert wurden sie nicht einfach so, die restlichen CE Boni werden ja im Spiel einfach durch den passenden CD Key aktiviert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2006)

Iceman am 08.11.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.11.2006 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie jetzt? durch den key in der hülle der normalen version?

also, in der packung ist nur noch ne code-tabelle für die NWN1-codes.

naja, ich werd's dann schon finden  


ps: hatte die DVD nur halb rausgeholt und nur das "audio" gesehen


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

Herbboy am 08.11.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt? durch den key in der hülle der normalen version?



Also bei mir stand da was von "LE-Code" oder so auf dem Aufkleber. Das ist nen spezieller Key für das Spiel, welcher das Waukeen Blessing freischaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2006)

Iceman am 08.11.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.11.2006 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, das steht da auch... steht das für "lawful edition", oder wie? 

woran erkenn ich denn, ob die charaktere, die ich am anfang wählen kann, nun wirklich die bonus.charaktere sind...? denn die sind nicht alle lawful good 


ps: hab im moment eine halb-elfin waldläufer mit zweihand-waffen skill auf stufe 3, halt für's tutorial...


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

Herbboy am 08.11.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das steht da auch... steht das für "lawful edition", oder wie?



Limited Edition schätz ich mal 



			
				Herbboy am 08.11.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> woran erkenn ich denn, ob die charaktere, die ich am anfang wählen kann, nun wirklich die bonus.charaktere sind...? denn die sind nicht alle lawful good



Ich gehe davon aus, dass die auf der Bonus DVD sind, bei mir sind auch nicht die angekündigten 10 Extrachars bei, aber wie gesagt die DVD hab ich noch nicht reingeschoben.

Aber da ich niemals nen vorgefertigten Char spielen werde, solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt selbst einen zu erstellen, ist mir das auch herzlich egal


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2006)

Iceman am 08.11.2006 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ich niemals nen vorgefertigten Char spielen werde, solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt selbst einen zu erstellen, ist mir das auch herzlich egal


naja, ich denk mal, dass die sicher gut ausgewogen sind, wenn man nicht den 100% durchblick hat, um selber gut zu wählen   außerdem kann man doch sicher nen char laden und dann anpassen, oder? 

auf der bonus DVD sind aber nur artwork, videos, musik und... ähm... was war das gleich... ach ja: ein downloadpaket.

ich durchsuch die mal von hand. allerdings müßten die doch - wenn man die nachträglich installiert - per menü installierbar sein - so ne firma packt doch nicht einfach die char-files (auf was enden die files überhaupt?) auf die DVD packt und einen dann selber suchen läßt, wo die auf festplatte hingehören...?


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2006)

Einfach auf 

Neues Spiel --> Neue Kampagne --> Charakter wählen

Da sind dann 10 vorgefertigte Charakter drinnen  + die, die man selbst erstellt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

golani79 am 08.11.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach auf
> 
> Neues Spiel --> Neue Kampagne --> Charakter wählen
> 
> Da sind dann 10 vorgefertigte Charakter drinnen  + die, die man selbst erstellt hat.


ja, die hatte ich schon entdeckt. also, DAS sind dann die auch die bonus-charaktere? weil die ja eben nicht alle lawful good sind


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 08.11.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich denk mal, dass die sicher gut ausgewogen sind, wenn man nicht den 100% durchblick hat, um selber gut zu wählen   außerdem kann man doch sicher nen char laden und dann anpassen, oder?



Anpassen geht nicht soweit ich das bisher gesehen hab. Und die D&D Regeln sind ja nicht sooo schwer, da kann man auch mal etwas Lesezeit investieren 



			
				Herbboy am 08.11.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich durchsuch die mal von hand. allerdings müßten die doch - wenn man die nachträglich installiert - per menü installierbar sein - so ne firma packt doch nicht einfach die char-files (auf was enden die files überhaupt?) auf die DVD packt und einen dann selber suchen läßt, wo die auf festplatte hingehören...?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die Chardateien der eigenen erstellen Charaktere in Eigene Dateien/Neverwinter Nights 2/localvault
Wobei die Charakterdatei auf .bic endet und die Beschreibung für den Charakter ne einfache Textdatei ist.

Wie gesagt, ich empfehle dir einfach dir selbst ein paar Gedanken über den Charakter zu machen den du spielen willst. Lies das Handbuch (und besser die ausführliche Variante im NWN2/Documentation Ordner) und frag hier nach wenn was unklar ist. Ich glaube einfach, dass es deutlich spaßiger ist mit einem Charakter zu spielen den man sich selbst ausgedacht hat als sozusagen ne Konserve zu öffnen


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube einfach, dass es deutlich spaßiger ist mit einem Charakter zu spielen den man sich selbst ausgedacht hat als sozusagen ne Konserve zu öffnen


 stimmt, aber mal so reinschauen, was die "profis" so basteln und sich überlegen, warum, is sicher auch nicht verkehrt 

ach ja: wie funkioniert das eigentlich mit diesen prestige-klassen? kann man die erst im spiel dann wählen, wenn man in einer anderen klasse erfahrug hat, oder wie? sind diese klassen zu empfehlen? 


ps: ich fand die gemalten portraits von BG2&co schöner...  und das inventar ist verdammt klein geraten,also jetzt grafisch gesehen... bei 1280x1024...

*gehtwasNWN2zocken*


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, aber mal so reinschauen, was die "profis" so basteln und sich überlegen, warum, is sicher auch nicht verkehrt



Na ob die so von "Profis" gebastelt wurden, wer weiß...
Außerdem kanns ja auch Spaß machen nen nicht perfekten Charakter zu spielen 



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja: wie funkioniert das eigentlich mit diesen prestige-klassen? kann man die erst im spiel dann wählen, wenn man in einer anderen klasse erfahrug hat, oder wie? sind diese klassen zu empfehlen?



Dafür gibts bei der Klassenauswahl rechts son Fenster, da steht nen ausführlicher Text drin, welcher alle Klarheiten beseitigen sollte 

Ist jetzt nicht nur gegen dich gerichtet, aber wenn einem, grade ein recht komplexes Spiel wie NWN2, schon solche Hilfstexte um die Ohren haut hat das schon nen Sinn. Klar ists schneller mal eben im Forum zu fragen, aber mit etwas Geduld, Lesen und Nachdenken kann man sich die meisten Fragen auch selbst beantworten...


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibts bei der Klassenauswahl rechts son Fenster, da steht nen ausführlicher Text drin, welcher alle Klarheiten beseitigen sollte


 das fenster hab ich ja gelesen, mir war nur nicht direkt klar, ob diese nötigen voraussetzungen für prestigeklassen allein schon durch zB rasse und gewählte talente schon verfügbar sind oder ausschließlich erst im spiel nach ein paar aufstiegen. hab in der pdf nun gefunden, dass man diese klassen nicht von anfang an wählen kann.

ist das dann eigentlich eine klassenkombi oder ein klassenwechsel, wenn ich die nötigen dinge erfülle und zB gotteskrieger werde? also, bekomme ich die boni eines gotteskriegers einfach dazu und steige dann zB als kleriker normal weiterhin auf, oder steige ich als kleriker gar nicht mehr auf, sondern nur als gGkrieger, oder muss ich dann abwechselnd als kleriker UND Gkrieger meine exp verdienen...?  das hab ich beim lesen der pdf noch nicht finden können...


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 03:39 schrieb:
			
		

> das fenster hab ich ja gelesen, mir war nur nicht direkt klar, ob diese nötigen voraussetzungen für prestigeklassen allein schon durch zB rasse und gewählte talente schon verfügbar sind oder ausschließlich erst im spiel nach ein paar aufstiegen. hab in der pdf nun gefunden, dass man diese klassen nicht von anfang an wählen kann.



Grundsätzlich sind alle der Prestigeklassen so angelegt, dass man sie erst mit einigen Leveln in einer "normalen" Klasse nehmen kann.



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 03:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das dann eigentlich eine klassenkombi oder ein klassenwechsel, wenn ich die nötigen dinge erfülle und zB gotteskrieger werde? also, bekomme ich die boni eines gotteskriegers einfach dazu und steige dann zB als kleriker normal weiterhin auf, oder steige ich als kleriker gar nicht mehr auf, sondern nur als gGkrieger, oder muss ich dann abwechselnd als kleriker UND Gkrieger meine exp verdienen...?  das hab ich beim lesen der pdf noch nicht finden können...



Du kannst dich bei jedem Levelup entscheiden in welche Klasse du dieses steckst. Du bekommst grundsätzlich die Boni der Prestigeklasse zu deinen eigentlichen Fähigkeiten dazu und entscheidest halt bei jedem Levelaufstieg ob du jetzt Kleriker oder Gotteskrieger steigern willst. Sobald die Summe der Level aller deiner Klassen 20 erreicht hat hast du den Maximallevel erreicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 06:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald die Summe der Level aller deiner Klassen 20 erreicht hat hast du den Maximallevel erreicht.


Wobei das Maximallevel mit eventuellen AddOns wieder angehoben werden könnte. Zumindest hoffe ich das, da man in NWN2 viel zu schnell Stufen aufsteigt. Ich bin gerade mal in Niewinter angekommen, aber schon Stufe 8. oO
Es wird in NWN2 vmtl wieder wie in BG1 sein, dass man vor der Spielmitte schon ausgelevelt ist... :/


----------



## archwizard80 (9. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 09.11.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 09.11.2006 06:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die XP-Menge ist so verteilt, dass man das Spiel auch schaffen kann, wenn man nur die Hauptquests und wenig oder keine Nebenquests erledigt.


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 09.11.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Wobei das Maximallevel mit eventuellen AddOns wieder angehoben werden könnte. Zumindest hoffe ich das, da man in NWN2 viel zu schnell Stufen aufsteigt. Ich bin gerade mal in Niewinter angekommen, aber schon Stufe 8. oO
> Es wird in NWN2 vmtl wieder wie in BG1 sein, dass man vor der Spielmitte schon ausgelevelt ist... :/



Das Problem mit den Maximalleveln ist im D&D System begründet. Mit lvl 20 ist man schon mächtiger als so 99% der Viecher und Leute die in der Welt herumlaufen. Außerdem geben die Pen and Paper Regeln dann nur noch Elitelevel oder so (weiß net genau wie die heissen) als weitere Aufstiegsmöglichkeit vor und diese sind wohl jeweils nen riesiger Sprung und brauchen dementsprechend viel XP.

Im offiziellen Forum gibts ne dicke Diskussion darüber 

Aber ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass man im Spiel recht schnell levelt. Bin so Mitte Akt 2 und mittlerweile Level 15.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass man im Spiel recht schnell levelt. Bin so Mitte Akt 2 und mittlerweile Level 15.


 tja, vielleicht gibt es nur 2 akte  

die aufstiege dauern ja auch später viel länger, ich weiß noch, wie ich bei BG2 anfangs schnell levelte, aber später oft halb verzweifelt war: hatte nen magier (hexer?), der schon tolle sprüche eines hohen grades kannte, aber nicht nutzen konnte, weil noch EIN aufstieg fehlte, der mir trotz stundenlangen spielen nicht gelang...   

naja, hatte ja auch was  damit zu tun, dass die exp auf die party verteilt wird (oder) und ich ne 6er gruppe hatte... 

btw: spielst du mit 4 oder weniger charakteren? evtl. hat es ja damit zu tun.


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, vielleicht gibt es nur 2 akte



Sind 3.



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, hatte ja auch was  damit zu tun, dass die exp auf die party verteilt wird (oder) und ich ne 6er gruppe hatte...
> 
> btw: spielst du mit 4 oder weniger charakteren? evtl. hat es ja damit zu tun.



Bei NWN2 haben alle Charakter immer die gleichen XP, es wird hier nichts verteilt wie bei BG2.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei NWN2 haben alle Charakter immer die gleichen XP, es wird hier nichts verteilt wie bei BG2.


 dass die in der summe die gleiche exp haben ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber d.h. wenn man ein monster für 100exp tötet, dann bekommen also alle in der party diese 100exp?


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> dass die in der summe die gleiche exp haben ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber d.h. wenn man ein monster für 100exp tötet, dann bekommen also alle in der party diese 100exp?



Ja. Die XP Werte die in der Meldungsbox auftauchen kriegt jeder Charakter gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

Iceman am 09.11.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit den Maximalleveln ist im D&D System begründet. Mit lvl 20 ist man schon mächtiger als so 99% der Viecher und Leute die in der Welt herumlaufen. Außerdem geben die Pen and Paper Regeln dann nur noch Elitelevel oder so (weiß net genau wie die heissen) als weitere Aufstiegsmöglichkeit vor und diese sind wohl jeweils nen riesiger Sprung und brauchen dementsprechend viel XP.


"Epische" Level, also alle Level ab 20, lassen sich so wie so schlecht in einem Singleplayer Modus unter bringen. Erstens wäre der Charakter viel zu stark, ausser es wäre ein Single Class Multi Charakter der, so bald er Level 20 erreicht "Schluss macht", eine, oder einige neue "Sub-Klassen" wählt, und die von Level 1 "auf levelt". Somit gäbe es, wenn ich mich richtig an die Regeln erinnere, _es gibt ja fast keine Regeln bei AD&D...,_ zwar für den Charakter noch immer die volle Anzahl an "EXP", doch durch die Multi-Class bleibt er trotz Level 30 noch gleich stark. Dafür braucht dieser Character dann auch Ewigkeiten um die "Sub-Klassen" zu leveln. 



> Im offiziellen Forum gibts ne dicke Diskussion darüber
> 
> Aber ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass man im Spiel recht schnell levelt. Bin so Mitte Akt 2 und mittlerweile Level 15.


Das hängt bei NWN2 schon wieder stark davon ab, welche Rasse du gewählt hast. Da gibt es zum Beispiel bei "Plane-touched" einen natürlichen Malus, der das Leveln verlangsamt. Das lässt sich auch nicht "beschleunigen" im weiteren Lauf des Spieles. Die Geschwindigkeit des Levelns' kann natürlich auch "subjektiv" wahr genommen werden. Für den einen geht es relativ schnell, für den anderen dafür extrem langsam.


----------



## magelheis (9. November 2006)

Anfaengerfrage zur Charakterentwicklung: Ich habe einen Druiden gestartet und will spaeter auf die Prestige-Klasse Warpriest umsteigen. Kann ich dann dessen schwere Ruestungen und Turmschilde tragen, oder bin ich weiter auf Schuppe und Suppenteller beschraenkt ?


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

So bald du die entsprechende Prestige-Klasse gewählt hast, und die nötigen Voraussetzungen erfüllst, solltest du das auf jeden Fall können.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So bald du die entsprechende Prestige-Klasse gewählt hast, und die nötigen Voraussetzungen erfüllst, solltest du das auf jeden Fall können.




ist es aber nicht dann auch so, dass du zB wenn du magier bist und dann ne rüstung anziehst diese zauber nicht wirken kannst?


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit hast du recht, das ist so. Es kann sein, das keine Magie mehr gewirkt werden kann, wenn eine Rüstung an gelegt wird. Bei einem Warlock ist das nicht der Fall, da er ja Kampfmagier ist. Da wird es aber sicher andere "mali" geben, die sich anderweitig auswirken. Von Magier auf Warlock kann es sein, das nur gewisse Zauber nicht verfügbar sind, so bald eben schwere Rüstungen an gelegt sind, nicht aber das gar keine Zauber gewirkt werden können.


----------



## magelheis (9. November 2006)

Oha danke. Mit den Zaubern sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben, da diese Mali ja nur auf die arkanen wirken, nicht auf die goettlichen, zu denen die des Druiden ja gehoeren ( sollten ).


----------



## CyclopGraz (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also als Druide kann ihm das ziemlich egal sein, da er ja göttliche Magie wirkt, die von der Panzerung nicht betroffen wird.

Bei NWN1 gabs da aber dieses nette Feat "automatisch gestenlos Zaubern".
Das bekam man zwar sehr spät, aber dann konnte man auch aus einem Magier einen wandelnden Panzer machen.

BTW: Ich bin Drow, Kämpfer 6, Magier 1, Arkaner Bogenschütze... (wird noch fortgesetzt)

Killt fast  alle Gegner mit ein paar Pfeilen (relativ schnell, da schnelles Schießen) ist der Alptraum aller Magier und kann dank Explosivpfeilen und Spezialpfeilen auch Bossen ziemlich einheizen.

Für Notfälle hab ich auch noch 2 Kurzschwerter (Geschicklichkeit >25 und Waffenfinesse)...

MFG Florian

PS: Endlich wieder D&D!!!


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

CyclopGraz am 09.11.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schon klar, aber ich meinte halt ganz allgemein zu der frage "werden malus-eigenschaften von klasse A aufgehoben, wenn man auch in klasse B geschult ist".


----------



## CyclopGraz (9. November 2006)

Herbboy am 09.11.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> CyclopGraz am 09.11.2006 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also was Magieschulen betrifft nicht, dass ist nicht Klassen sondern Magieartspeziefisch. Allerdings kann man andere Defizite durch eine andere Klasse ausgleichen. Ein Schurke kann mit einem Level als Kämpfer alle Rüstungsfeats, Schilde und alle einfachen und Kriegswaffen verwenden.

Außerdem hat eine zweite Klasse auch Auswirkungen auf die Rettungswürfe, aber dazu kann ich leider  nicht viel sagen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist Multiclassing (Insbesondere Prestigeklassen) eher dazu geeignet die Stärken eines Charakters auszubauen.

Zum Beispiel einem auf Bögen spezialisierten Waldläufer ein paar Levels als Schurke verpassen um ihm hinterhältige Angriffe zu ermöglichen.

MFG Florian.


----------



## archwizard80 (10. November 2006)

Um nochmal auf meinen Eingangspost zurückzukommen....   

Also ein guter Zwei-Waffenkämpfer braucht um alle Talente lernen zu können (Mächtiger Kampf mit 2 Waffen / Verbesserte Verteidigung mit 2 Waffen) und so einige andere gute Kampftalente folgende Attributswerte:
Geschicklichkeit 19 und Intelligenz 13.

Noch eine Frage zur Angriffsberechnung: Wirkt wie früher Geschicklichkeit nur auf Fernkampfwaffen und Rüstung *und* Stärke auf Angriff und Schaden mit Nahkampfwaffen ??


----------



## Janous (11. November 2006)

archwizard80 am 10.11.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage zur Angriffsberechnung: Wirkt wie früher Geschicklichkeit nur auf Fernkampfwaffen und Rüstung *und* Stärke auf Angriff und Schaden mit Nahkampfwaffen ??



Es gibt in nwn2 ein talent, das nennt sich Waffenfinesse, das sorgt soweit ich weis dafür, dass bei kleinen waffen, z.b. Rapier, Kurzschwert, Dolch usw...   
die Geschicklichkeit zur Berechnung von Schaden und Angriff genommen wird und nicht die Stärke, für die genaue Waffenliste, einfach ma das talent anklicken...


----------



## Iceman (11. November 2006)

archwizard80 am 10.11.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage zur Angriffsberechnung: Wirkt wie früher Geschicklichkeit nur auf Fernkampfwaffen und Rüstung *und* Stärke auf Angriff und Schaden mit Nahkampfwaffen ??



Mit Ausnahme von Waffenfinesse ja. Dementsprechend solltest du auch die Stärke bei einem 2 Waffen Char nicht zu niedrig lassen. Es gibt allerdings einige verdammt gute Rapiere im Spiel, sobald du so eines hast lohnt sich Waffenfinesse auf jeden Fall. Vorher würde ich immer abwägen ob es nicht andere Talente gibt die dir mehr bringen.


----------



## archwizard80 (13. November 2006)

Iceman am 11.11.2006 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 10.11.2006 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Waffenfinesse kenne ich, bin jetzt aber Waffenmeister mit Spezialwaffe Langschwert, da wirds schwierig mit Rapier...


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

archwizard80 am 13.11.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 11.11.2006 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen ganzen fokussierungen? da gibt es dermaßen viele, da weiß ich gar nicht, ob man sich überhaupt fokussieren soll - nachher hat man langschwert und findet keine guten langschwerter etc.       da "lohnt " es sich doch viel eher, auf allgemeine passive eigenschaften zu setzen, oder? so was wie reaktion usw.


----------



## Goddess (13. November 2006)

Herbboy am 13.11.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen ganzen fokussierungen? da gibt es dermaßen viele, da weiß ich gar nicht, ob man sich überhaupt fokussieren soll - nachher hat man langschwert und findet keine guten langschwerter etc.       da "lohnt " es sich doch viel eher, auf allgemeine passive eigenschaften zu setzen, oder? so was wie reaktion usw.


So wohl aktive wie auch passive "feats" können sinnvoll sein. Wenn Du einen Charakter spielst, der mit zwei Waffen kämpfen kann, kann es Vorteile bringen "Two-Weapon-Defense" zu wählen. Mit diesem "feat" gibt es einen Bonus auf die Rüstungsklasse, wenn du mit zwei Waffen kämpfst. Wenn Du einen Fernkämpfer hast, wären "Power Critical", "Rapid Reload" wenn du mit einer Crossbow kämpfst, oder "Point Blank Shot" das einen Bonus für  Fernkampf auf nahe Distanz gibt, sinnvoll. Kombinationen gibt es einige, du wirst so wie so nie alle brauchen. Anpassen kannst du die "feats", egal ob aktiv oder passiv, wenn du dir die "feat descriptions'" durch liest, und dann die für deinen Charakter beste Kombination wählst.


----------



## Iceman (13. November 2006)

Herbboy am 13.11.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das eigentlich mit diesen ganzen fokussierungen? da gibt es dermaßen viele, da weiß ich gar nicht, ob man sich überhaupt fokussieren soll - nachher hat man langschwert und findet keine guten langschwerter etc.       da "lohnt " es sich doch viel eher, auf allgemeine passive eigenschaften zu setzen, oder? so was wie reaktion usw.



Fokussierungen lohnen sich imo nur für "gewöhnliche" Waffen, also solche von denen man in typischen D&D RPGs genug findet  Also Langschwerter, Kurzschwerter, Rapiere und vielleicht noch Hämmer und Morgensterne.

Waffenfoki würde ich auch grundsätzlich erst nehmen, wenn man keine anderen guten Feats mehr findet. Oder wenn man unbedingt nen Waffenmeister spielen will, weil dieser braucht die als Klassenvorraussetzung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

Goddess am 13.11.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> special-featsures


das ist mir alles klar, nur gibt es bei NWN2 so eine unmenge an feats... bei BG2 zB hab es einfach nur spitz-, stumpf-, fern- waffen. aber hier?


----------



## CyclopGraz (13. November 2006)

Herbboy am 13.11.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 13.11.2006 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm einfach die Waffe die dir am meißten zusagt.
Genügend Modelle gibt es von fast allen. Bei den Exotischeren gibt es zwar ein paar weniger (Katanas, Bastardschwerter, Sicheln, Sensen) aber da man (den Skill vorausgesetzt selber Waffen basteln kann...)

Wobei; Diese Auswahl gab es bei NWN auch schon.

Immer eine gute Wahl sind Schwerter. Da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

Ich würde sagen, dass die Waffenwahl ganz dem eigenen geschmack überlassen ist. Je nachdem was dir gefällt.

MFG Florian


----------

